# Game of Thrones: Remake-Petition mit mehr als 1 Mio. Unterschriften



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Remake-Petition mit mehr als 1 Mio. Unterschriften*

						Eine Petition fordert derzeit, dass die achte Staffel von Game of Thrones komplett neu produziert werden soll. Dadurch sollen die Kritikpunkte ausgebügelt werden, die viele Fans an der aktuellen Umsetzung haben - beispielsweise untypische Entscheidungen der Charaktere. Inzwischen haben mehr als eine Millionen Fans die Petition unterschrieben.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Remake-Petition mit mehr als 1 Mio. Unterschriften*


----------



## Kelemvor (19. Mai 2019)

Diese letzte Staffel ist die erste die mir total am Boppes vorbeigeht, kein entgegenfiebern auf die nächsten Folgen, keine Vorfreude auf die letzte Folge und keine Hoffnung auf einen guten Abschluß.

Da schau ich mir lieber nochma die GoT Pastewka Folge an. Macht mehr Spass.


----------



## Oberst Klink (19. Mai 2019)

Über eine Million Unterzeichner kann man nicht einfach als leise Kritik abtun. Auch wenn es mit Sicherheit kein Remake dieser achten Staffel geben wird, ist das dennoch ein deutliches Zeichen an HBO und D&D. Und wer jetzt sagt, eine Million von durchschnittlich 15 Millionen Zuschauern seien eine kleine Minderheit, der bedenke bitte dass die restlichen 14 Millionen automatisch glücklich und zufrieden mit dieser Staffel sind, sondern vielleicht einfach keine Petition unterzeichnen wollen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (19. Mai 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Über eine Million Unterzeichner kann man nicht einfach als leise Kritik abtun. Auch wenn es mit Sicherheit kein Remake dieser achten Staffel geben wird, ist das dennoch ein deutliches Zeichen an HBO und D&D. Und wer jetzt sagt, eine Million von durchschnittlich 15 Millionen Zuschauern seien eine kleine Minderheit, der bedenke bitte dass die restlichen 14 Millionen *nicht* automatisch glücklich und zufrieden mit dieser Staffel sind, sondern vielleicht einfach keine Petition unterzeichnen wollen.


----------



## MicBoss (19. Mai 2019)

Mich hat die 8.Staffel fantastisch unterhalten... freue mich auf die letzte Folge. Ich kann diese "Mimimi-Petionen" eh nicht verstehen. Es gibt doch nichts, was die "Pseudo-Community" in unserer Zeit nicht kritisiert. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.


----------



## azzih (19. Mai 2019)

Hab diese Staffel auch nach irgendwie 2,5 Folgen abgebrochen.  Aber mit nem Remake wäre es ja auch nicht getan. Um die Handlung des Buchs richtig fortzusetzen bräuchte man wahrscheinlich 10 Staffeln statt 8. Alleine die letzten 2 Staffeln haben schon enorme Sprünge und man hat das Gefühl das extrem gehetzt wurde um das Ding ja fertig zu bringen.

Aber ein Remake würde ja auch nix bringen, weil es ja immer noch keine weitergehende Romanvorlage gibt. Vielleicht hat der gute  George RR Martin auch Schiss seine erfolgreiche Vorlage zu versauen und hat deswegen nicht weiter geschrieben


----------



## T-MAXX (19. Mai 2019)

Einfach nur krank das so viele meinen ihre eigene Schluss Fassung sehen zu müssen.
Mir gefiel es z. B. auch nicht das die Enterprise D in Star Trek 7 ihr Ende auf einem öden Planeten fand und trotzdem gab es keine Petitionen darüber.
Die Filme Macher verfolgen ihr erstelltes Drehbuch und das sollte auch so bleiben.
Wenn jeder meint er müsste seine Serie so anpassen wie ihm das Recht ist, dann gäbe es Chaos.
Außerdem wird so etwas nie geschehen...


----------



## Der_Baer (19. Mai 2019)

MicBoss schrieb:


> Mich hat die 8.Staffel fantastisch unterhalten... freue mich auf die letzte Folge. Ich kann diese "Mimimi-Petionen" eh nicht verstehen. Es gibt doch nichts, was die "Pseudo-Community" in unserer Zeit nicht kritisiert. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.



Du sagst es. Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Das nimmt den anderen ~1 Millionen Leuten aber nicht die Möglichkeit ihren Frust äußern. Die Petition als "mimimi" einer "Pseudo-Community" abzuwerten ist eine recht schwache Aussage, die du an dieser Stelle triffst. Nicht jeder ist ein Schaf.

Es geht auch nicht darum irgendjemanden irgendwas recht zu machen. Es geht darum, dass, wie im Artikel schon erwähnt, die Charaktere untypische Entscheidungen getroffen haben und teilweise der Geschichte total abträglich waren. Es wurde massenweise Potential an "Storytelling" verschwendet und da bereue ich es zutiefst, dass ich diese Staffel finanziert habe.


----------



## ich558 (19. Mai 2019)

azzih schrieb:


> Hab diese Staffel auch nach irgendwie 2,5 Folgen abgebrochen.  Aber mit nem Remake wäre es ja auch nicht getan. Um die Handlung des Buchs richtig fortzusetzen bräuchte man wahrscheinlich 10 Staffeln statt 8. Alleine die letzten 2 Staffeln haben schon enorme Sprünge und man hat das Gefühl das extrem gehetzt wurde um das Ding ja fertig zu bringen.
> 
> Aber ein Remake würde ja auch nix bringen, weil es ja immer noch keine weitergehende Romanvorlage gibt. Vielleicht hat der gute  George RR Martin auch Schiss seine erfolgreiche Vorlage zu versauen und hat deswegen nicht weiter geschrieben



Die ersten beiden Folgen sind eigentlich richtig gut und typisch GoT. Wieso man da abbricht muss man wohl nicht verstehen. Aber ich habe eh das Gefühl, dass immer mehr Leute auf den "Hate Train" aufspringen wollen


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Mai 2019)

Der_Baer schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist ein Schaf.



Also diejenigen, die mit einer Online-Petition gegen Inhalte einer Fernsehserie protestieren möchten sehe ich schon fast als Definition von "Schaf" an. Erstens geht die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit solcher Onlinepetitionen so gut wie immer praktisch gegen Null (einfach weils keine Sau interessiert unter den Verantwortlichen) und zweitens ist es schon sehr bezeichnend, wenn man tatsächlich sonst keine Probleme hat als sowas brutal unwichtiges wie den Inhalt einer Fantasyserie. Da musste schon hart eingeschaft worden sein um dir über sowas solche Gedanken zu machen.


----------



## Rollora (19. Mai 2019)

MicBoss schrieb:


> Mich hat die 8.Staffel fantastisch unterhalten... freue mich auf die letzte Folge. Ich kann diese "Mimimi-Petionen" eh nicht verstehen. Es gibt doch nichts, was die "Pseudo-Community" in unserer Zeit nicht kritisiert. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Man kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.


In Zeiten wo es Mainstream geworden ist, dass man Sendungen aufgetischt kriegt, wo sich Männer gegenseitig ins Gesicht pfurzen, bis einer kotzt (Jackass) oder aber auch der hundertste, immergleiche "Gut gegen Böse" Superheldenschwachsinn bestürmt wird, ist selbst Game of Thrones Staffel 8 ja tatsächlich schon anspruchsvolle kost, fast wie ein Arthouse Film.
Ja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber Game of Thrones ist deshalb so groß geworden, weil es eben nicht dieser 08/15 Mainstreamblödsinn ist, den es schon tausendfach gibt. Es gibt komplexe Charaktere, viele Hintergrundhandlungen, mysteriöses, Intrigen, verschiedenste Familien die miteinander  verworren sind und seit 7 Jahren die Angst vor dem großen, langen Winter usw usf. Staffel 8 ist ignoriert all das und sagt einfach "Hurr, durr! Her mit der Action, damit das dumme, von Actionfilmen erweichte Zuschauergehirn befriedigt ist". Ja, es gefällt immerhin knapp der Hälfte der bisherigen Zuschauer. Ist ja auch eine gewaltige Trefferquote.
Schade, dass du nicht verstehst, was den anderen 50% nicht passt, das heißt: irgendwie ist dir entgangen, was GoT so gut/anders gemacht hat und du bist halt wegen den oberflächlichkeiten dabei geblieben (Gewalt und Sex). Auch das gehört natürlich dazu und wenn dir das gefällt ist das schon ok, es ist ja nicht umsonst extra eingebaut worden. Aber NICHT zu verstehen, was die anderen in der Serie suchen, ist mir widerum ein Rätsel.


Dass die ersten paar Staffeln wirklich gut geschrieben waren (die Situationen, die Dialoge) ist ja sicher nicht jedem aufgefallen, weil jeder was anderes sucht in einer Serie. Aber, dass dann plötzlich massive Story, Logik und sonstige Lücken *bewusst *eingebaut hat (niemand kann mir erzählen, dass die bei der Schlacht in Folge 3 die Autoren nicht gewusst haben, was für einen Blödsinn sie da fabrizieren. Ich hoffe dir ist klar was ich meine, sonst hast du leider nicht den Funken einer Ahnung wie eine Schlacht aufzubauen ist), ist halt einfach nur als hätte man den Fans der Serie mit Absicht ins Gesicht geschlagen


T-MAXX schrieb:


> Einfach nur krank das so viele meinen ihre eigene Schluss Fassung sehen zu müssen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast leider zwar eine Meinung, aber die hast du gebildet, ohne, dass du verstanden hast worum es den Leuten geht. Die wollen nicht "ihre" Version haben, die wollen eine Version haben, die mit der bisherigen Serie in der Qualität übereinstimmt. Die Leute, die 7 Staffeln dabei gebliben sind wegen guter Charakterentwicklung, eine interessanten, völlig neuartigen Geschichte sind in dieser Staffel um genau diese Dinge gebracht worden. Stattdessen ist es einfach ein unmotiviertes Gut gegen Böse blabla geworden, das weder den Büchern, noch den ersten Staffeln würdig ist.
Du kannst natürlich der Meinung sein, dass die Staffel gut ist, aber du solltest dich schon informieren, was die Leute mit höherem Anspruch daran eben nicht so gut finden.

Cinematographisch ist das ganze natürlich gut umgesetzt. Und wie oben beschrieben, in Zeiten wo wir sowieso nur dumme CGI Schlachten aufgetischt bekommen, hauptsache kawumm, da finden das sicher viele toll. Aber es gibt halt Leute, die lieben GOT wegen ganz anderer Dinge. Die waren über die letzten 8 Jahre vorhanden und plötzlich tut man, als müsste man das Drehbuch für 5 Jährige schreiben. Hauptsache Kawumm eben. Ohne, die Jahrelang aufgebaute Spannung und vorgeschichte irgendwie zu Ende zu erzählen. Mir ist klar, dass Fans von "Avengers" und Co gar nicht mehr erwarten als in Staffel 8 gezeigt wird. Würde sie vielleicht auch überfordern. Aber es gibt tatsächlich Leute, die ETWAS mehr erhofft haben. Noch dazu reichen oft 2-3 Zeilenänderungen im Dialog um die Szenen schon wieder völlig ausreichend "gut" zu machen. Etwa als der 2 . Drache getötet wurde. Ja, völlig überraschend steht da einfach eine riesige Seeflotte und schießt völlig punktgenau den Drachen vom Himmel (als hätte man vorgezielt), während dann später 1 Stunde lang auf die Drachen geschossen wird aber niemand trifft...
Warum erklärt mans nicht einfach so, dass eine übermütige Daeny die Schiffe findet, darauf zufliegt um sie zu zerstören und dabei abgeschossen wird? Das würde 100x mehr Sinn ergeben (auch dramaturgisch). Aber ja ich weiß, das ist zu schwer zu verstehen, dass das besser wäre und eigentlich keinen Aufwand gekostet hätte.

Es ist einfach sehr offensichtlich, dass D&D das in den Sand gesetzt haben, weil sie schon mit dem Kopf in "star Wars" involviert waren


----------



## Jazz_ (19. Mai 2019)

Wieso wird überhaupt von solchen Leuten hier berichtet? 

Diese Petition ist genauso hirnverbrannt wie die restlichen 90% im Internet, die total unrealistische Forderungen stellen.


----------



## OldboyX (19. Mai 2019)

Mag sein, trotzdem ist die finale Staffel erzählerisch mehr als schwach auf der Brust und wird dann halt auch leider so in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Rollora (19. Mai 2019)

Jazz_ schrieb:


> Wieso wird überhaupt von solchen Leuten hier berichtet?
> 
> Diese Petition ist genauso hirnverbrannt wie die restlichen 90% im Internet, die total unrealistische Forderungen stellen.


Ich habe zwar nicht vor die Petition zu unterzeichnen, dennoch ist es ein Tool zu einer Art Demokratie.
Game of Thrones ist damit nicht mehr zu retten. Aber du kannst dir sicher sein, dass die Autoren in Zukunft gewarnt sind.
Insofern können etwa Star Wars Fans dankbar sein für eine solche Petition, schließlich sind die Autoren bei den nächsten Star Wars Filmen dabei und da wird ein Milliardenkonzern wie Disney daran interessiert sein, dass die Autoren bis zum Schluss bei der Sache sind und nicht am Ende sagen "wir schreiben jetzt einfach irgendwas"


----------



## CPFUUU (19. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht vor die Petition zu unterzeichnen, dennoch ist es ein Tool zu einer Art Demokratie.



Der demokratische Part ist da wo Leute die Wahl treffen Staffel 8 zu gucken oder nicht. Alles andere ist bullshit, die sollen jeder 100,- in Pot werfen und dann können sie das Skript bestimmen.


----------



## KrHome (20. Mai 2019)

Cool, 1 Mio. Bekloppte, die der Illusion auferliegen, dass sie von der Produktionsfirma was geschenkt bekommen. Ein Remake Einfach mal in der Realität ankommen bitte!

Die 7. Staffel war schon Schrott und wenn man sich danach darauf eingestellt hat, dass die 8. nicht besser werden wird, dann wird man für die 10 Euro (Kosten für's Monatsabo) ausreichend unterhalten und kann ab morgen sein Leben weiter leben.


----------



## Gamer1970 (20. Mai 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Also diejenigen, die mit einer Online-Petition gegen Inhalte einer Fernsehserie protestieren möchten sehe ich schon fast als Definition von "Schaf" an. Erstens geht die Erfolgswahrscheinlichkeit solcher Onlinepetitionen so gut wie immer praktisch gegen Null (einfach weils keine Sau interessiert unter den Verantwortlichen) und zweitens ist es schon sehr bezeichnend, wenn man tatsächlich sonst keine Probleme hat als sowas brutal unwichtiges wie den Inhalt einer Fantasyserie. Da musste schon hart eingeschaft worden sein um dir über sowas solche Gedanken zu machen.



Natürlich  geht die Wahrscheinlichkeit gegen Null. Darum geht es auch nicht. Und wenn man bei etwas 8 Jahre lang mitfiebert und die ersten Jahre von der Qualität begeistert ist, die später leider nur noch sporadisch zum Vorschein kommt und der Rest der Story (eigentlich der Höhepunkt der Serie) sich anfühlt als hätten es ein paar Schüler schnell in der Pause auf ein Blatt gekritzelt, dann kommt man sich schon verarscht vor. Daher hab ich auch mal unterschrieben. Nein, wirklich besser gehts mir jetzt nicht, aber ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Unterschriften da kommen.

Und mal an alle, die meckern, daß gemeckert wird: Merkt ihr was?


----------



## MoneyRulez (20. Mai 2019)

Ich musste ja herzlich lachen, als mir gestern ein Artikel über den Weg lief, demnach die Namen der Protagonisten von GoT häufiger als Kindernamen verwendet wurden. Wenn da nun einer seine Tochter Daenery nannte, mutig gegen Sklaverei und Unterdrückung, was macht der jetzt nur? Die Leute übertreiben aber auch alles. 
Es gibt da auch diverse Parallelen in der jüngeren Vergangenheit, da traten so einige an, die Welt von Armut und Sklaverei zu erlösen und ihren Anspruch auf die Führung als Hegemonialmacht durchzusetzen. Ganz böse Namen darunter . . . 

Es gab zwar einige Schnitzer in der 8 Staffel, aber zumindest ist es kein Disney-wir-haben-uns-alle-lieb Ende. Fand die 5 Folge richtig gut, als Daenery anfing, die Stadt abzubrennen aus Rache für die Hinrichtung ihrer Freundin, bisserl unbeherrscht und rachsüchtig aber durchaus realistisch. Das die nicht ganz koscher ist, da gab es viele Hinweise. 

Na egal, schönes Show Down mit ein paar unerwarteten Wendungen, alle Beteiligten haben sich eine goldene Nase verdient. Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich Produzent und Regisseur mit anderen Schauspielern dem nächsten Fantasy/SF Epos zu wenden und auf vergleichbarem Niveau verfilmen. Romane, die sich als Drehbuchvorlage eigenen, gibt es eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Rollora (20. Mai 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Cool, 1 Mio. Bekloppte, die der Illusion auferliegen, dass sie von der Produktionsfirma was geschenkt bekommen. Ein Remake Einfach mal in der Realität ankommen bitte!
> 
> Die 7. Staffel war schon Schrott und wenn man sich danach darauf eingestellt hat, dass die 8. nicht besser werden wird, dann wird man für die 10 Euro (Kosten für's Monatsabo) ausreichend unterhalten und kann ab morgen sein Leben weiter leben.



Nur zur Info



> In dem Blogbeitrag erklärt der Initiator, ihm sei es natürlich klar,  dass ein Remake praktisch ausgeschlossen, da viel zu teuer und aufwändig  sei. Es gehe aber dennoch darum, dem Sender und allen Beteiligten eine  Botschaft zu senden.


Hier ist niemand illusorisch, aber ein Zeichen wurde wohl gesetzt
Mieses Ende von Game of Thrones: Fans fordern Neuverfilmung | futurezone.at


CPFUUU schrieb:


> Der demokratische Part ist da wo Leute die Wahl  treffen Staffel 8 zu gucken oder nicht. Alles andere ist bullshit, die  sollen jeder 100,- in Pot werfen und dann können sie das Skript  bestimmen.


Das wären 100 Mio für Crowdfunding ^^.
Ja, wenn sie damit die gesamte 7. und 8. Staffel neu drehen bin ich dabei.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Na egal, schönes Show Down mit ein paar unerwarteten Wendungen, alle  Beteiligten haben sich eine goldene Nase verdient. Ich hoffe inständig,  dass sich Produzent und Regisseur mit anderen Schauspielern dem nächsten  Fantasy/SF Epos zu wenden und auf vergleichbarem Niveau verfilmen.  Romane, die sich als Drehbuchvorlage eigenen, gibt es eine ganze  Menge.


AFAIR arbeiten D&D (also das  Autorenduo) an der nächsten Star Wars Trilogie. Wenn die dann 2 Teile gut machen aber das Finale komplett verkacken dürfen die in Amerika keinen Fuß mehr auf den Boden stellen. Können noch von Glück reden, dass GOT so eine vergleichsweise kleine Fangemeinde hat


----------



## KrHome (20. Mai 2019)

Botschaften sendet man als Konsument durch das Wegstecken der Brieftasche. Motzen und trotzdem konsumieren ist heutzutage halt irgendwie IN (und lächerlich). Und das Klientel der Leute, die da unterschreiben nimmt eine dumme Serie einfach mal viel zu wichtig. 

Das ist bedenklich in vielerlei Hinsicht: 
Sonst kein Leben? 
Emotional instabil? 
Angebot und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden? 
Snowflake Syndrom, sprich es muss immer alles genau so produziert werden wie ich es gerne hätte, sonst mach ich nen Aufstand? (gerade dieser Punkt greift in den letzten Jahren in bestimmten Kreisen massiv um sich)

Und ja:
So beschissen wie Disney ist die 8. Staffel noch lange nicht. Im letzten Star Wars Teil hab ich mich fremdgeschämt.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Mai 2019)

Oh yeah die Mimimi-Fraktion hat wieder zugeschlagen und ist "entrüstet" und will nicht verstehen, dass das Leben kein Ponyhof ist und sich nicht alles nach ihren Wünschen abspielt. User-Feedback ist ja okay aber was neuerdings manchmal im Internet abgeht, ist einfach nur noch... lächerlich. Da werden wegen jedem Furz Wellen geschlagen, als ob das die gröbsten Probleme der Menschheit wären.


----------



## Inras (20. Mai 2019)

Ich finde man merkt dem Ende vom GoT deutlich an, dass man einfach zu einem Ende kommen will. Alles wird komprimiert und da nimmt man dann auch einfach Logiklücken in Kauf.

Keinen Schimmer wie ihr das seht, aber wenn ich was mache will ich es RICHTIG machen. Jetzt fällt den "Showrunnern" (bzw. manchen Schauspielern) ein, dass sie eigentlich keinen Bock mehr haben also haut man das "schnell" hin damit Ruhe ist und man was anderes machen kann. Haben wohl nicht damit rechnet, dass in der heutigen Zeit - wo gefühlt jede zweite Serie nicht länger als 2 Staffeln läuft - so lange gedreht wird. Ich finde das schade, weil diese Serie sowas eigentlich nicht verdient hat.

Aber wer weiß. GoT ist ein Geldgenerator. Eventuell wird die Serie mal in ferner Zukunft komplett neu aufgesetzt


----------



## MicBoss (20. Mai 2019)

Auch dazu gibt es von mir nur ein Mimimi... Geht ihr auch im Kino nach dem Film hin uns wollt bei Nichtgefallen euer Geld zurück erstatten haben. Macht euch doch nicht lächerlich. Die Autoren haben es sich so ausgedacht. Punkt. Kritisieren könnt ihr gerne, wie  mit euren Kuschel-Charakteren umgegangen wird... Aber so eine subjektiv aufgebauschte Petition zu feiern, ist schon mehr als peinlich.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Mai 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Botschaften sendet man als Konsument durch das Wegstecken der Brieftasche. Motzen und trotzdem konsumieren ist heutzutage halt irgendwie IN (und lächerlich). Und das Klientel der Leute, die da unterschreiben nimmt eine dumme Serie einfach mal viel zu wichtig.
> …



Das glaube ich nicht, dass das eine besondere Erscheinung der heutigen Zeit ist.



> Und ja:
> So beschissen wie Disney ist die 8. Staffel noch lange nicht. Im letzten Star Wars Teil hab ich mich fremdgeschämt.



Das ist die besondere Erscheinung der heutigen Zeit. Logische Argumentation und stringente Moral werden über Bord geworfen ohne es  zu merken. Da kritisiert man pauschal um 5 Sätze später ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken zuzugeben, dass man genau dasselbe macht (aber wahrscheinlich ist bei dir ja alles anders, weil du ja ab jetzt nichts mehr von Disney konsumieren wirst - bis zum nächsten Star Wars Teil wahrscheinlich, da geht man dann wieder fremdschämen). Doppelmoral much?


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2019)

MicBoss schrieb:


> Mich hat die 8.Staffel fantastisch unterhalten... freue mich auf die letzte Folge. [...]


In letzter Zeit kommt dieses Argument "Ich wurde unterhalten" immer häufiger, was es allerdings nicht präziser macht um die Qualität eines Films oder einer Serie zu bestimmen. Man wird schließlich auch u.U. von einem 5 Minuten Katzenvideo unterhalten. Wäre das deswegen ein gelungener Abschluss einer Serie? In welchen Maße man unterhalten wird, ist aus meiner Sicht kein allumfassendes Kriterium um ein Medium zu bewerten, erst recht nicht ohne Begründung.
Daher, wenn du schon die Kritik der Leute abschmettern willst, solltest du selbst überzeugende Argumente liefern.


----------



## Johnny05 (20. Mai 2019)

Sorry , 

aber warum muss für jeden unwichtigen Scheiß eine Petition aufgerissen werden , nur weil einigen Leuten ein Staffefinale nicht gefällt . Es gibt auf dieser Welt wohl weitaus wichtigere Themen als die finale Staffel einer Fantasy - Serie . 

Über solche Probleme , wie sie einige Leute in ihrem Leben haben , kann Ich nur noch den  Kopf schütteln.

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Rollora (20. Mai 2019)

KrHome schrieb:


> Botschaften sendet man als Konsument durch das Wegstecken der Brieftasche. Motzen und trotzdem konsumieren ist heutzutage halt irgendwie IN (und lächerlich). Und das Klientel der Leute, die da unterschreiben nimmt eine dumme Serie einfach mal viel zu wichtig.
> 
> Das ist bedenklich in vielerlei Hinsicht:
> Sonst kein Leben?


Finde ich extrem frech und untergriffig und sehe ich fast als persönlichen Angriff.
Ich habe Familie, 4 Kinder, arbeite an Universität und Schule. Lehre unter anderem Filmtheorie und kann daher relativ objektiv sagen, was hier schief gelaufen ist.
"Sonst kein Leben" -> genug. Aber offenbar du nicht, sonst wärst du wohl zu keiner so höchst unpassenden Schnellschusstheorie gekommen. Jedenfalls: genug sonstiges Leben, Serien schauen und Bücher lesen als ausgleich. Blöd nur, wenn einem dieser Ausgleich kaputt gemacht wird. Serien schauen kann ja ein Hobby sein.

Und ich habs schon beschrieben es geht nicht um Individuell angepasste Änderungen, es geht um FALSCHE darstellung von Charakteren und Inhalten. Es wurden Dinge die 7 Staffeln lang etabliert waren plötzlich und ohne Grund geändert. Als würden im letzten Harry Potter/Herr der Ringe/ Star Wars Film einfach die Charaktere anders heißen oder was anderes tun. Darth Vader trägt plötzlich weiße Strapse, läuft nur noch so rum und hat vergessen was ein Lichtschwert ist. Würd sich auch keiner Aufrgen.

Was wenn man die Geldtasche gar nicht benutzt und trotzdem kritisiert. Aha, das darf man dann bestimmt nicht, berechtigt zur Kritik ist nur, wer ehrlich konsumiert. Dann beißt sich die Ratte in den Schwanz, schließlich soll man zum einen ja gleich gar nicht konsumieren, zum anderen aber irgendwie kritik üben. Was uns zum dümmsten Punkt in diesen ganzen Diskussionen bringt:
*Man soll also den Konsum von etwas vermeiden, weil es einem nicht gefällt, obwohl man ohne Konsum gar nicht weiß, dass es einem nicht gefällt. HÄ?*


KrHome schrieb:


> Emotional instabil?


wie nachweislich jeder Mensch, außer welche mit schweren Störungen.


KrHome schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden?


 Die Nachfrage nach einer Serie mit vielen Charakteren und Entwicklungen. Das Angebot ist seit Staffel 8 ohne diese.
Ja ich habs verstanden, offenbar du nicht.



KrHome schrieb:


> Snowflake Syndrom, sprich es muss immer alles genau so produziert werden wie ich es gerne hätte, sonst mach ich nen Aufstand? (gerade dieser Punkt greift in den letzten Jahren in bestimmten Kreisen massiv um sich)


Aha ein erfundenes Syndrom zur Untermauerung einer Nicht-Argumentation. Bravo!
Bezeichnet Snowflakes nicht eigentlich die "special" People? Also Leute wie dich. Die Leute die mit der Serie voll zufrieden sind, sind ja bei Staffel 8 sogar schon die Minderheit geworden. Na, Snowflake Syndrom?

Irgendwie scheinst du keine Ahnung zu haben worum es den Leuten bei Game of Thrones eigentlich ging, aber du maßt dir natürlich an ein Urteil zu fällen. *klatsch klatsch*.
Du solltest in die Politik gehen.



KrHome schrieb:


> So beschissen wie Disney ist die 8. Staffel noch lange nicht. Im letzten Star Wars Teil hab ich mich fremdgeschämt.


Snowflake Syndrom? Fand den doch superduper. Freu mich, dass D&D bei Star Wars weitermachen.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. Mai 2019)

Hier eine Begründung der angebrachten Kritik: YouTube


----------



## empy (20. Mai 2019)

Inras schrieb:


> GoT ist ein Geldgenerator. Eventuell wird die Serie mal in ferner Zukunft komplett neu aufgesetzt



Soll es nicht ein Prequel-Spinoff geben? Ich denke auf die eine oder andere Art werden wir noch lange mit GoT "beglückt" werden.


----------



## zotac2012 (21. Mai 2019)

> Die aktuelle Umsetzung der achten Staffel steht vor dem Problem, dass sie die zahlreichen Handlungsstränge der Serie *zu einem möglichst sinnvollen Ende führen soll*. Dafür nimmt man sich für die einzelnen Handlungsstränge aber nur wenig Zeit und baut einige untypische Entscheidungen der Charaktere ein.


Sorry, aber die Finale Episode 6 der 8.Staffel ist weder Sinnvoll zu Ende geführt noch in irgendeiner Weise gut umgesetzt. Überhaupt wirkt die gesamte Staffel 8 in sich nicht schlüssig und sehr lieblos. Auf mich hat die Staffel 8 den Eindruck gemacht, man wusste nicht genau, wie man die ganze Serie weitererzählen soll und schon gar nicht, wie diese enden soll. Und so hat man eine Finale Staffel dahingepfuscht, da wundert einen nicht, dass sich zahlreiche Fans dieser Serie irgendwie betrogen fühlen!

Allein schon die ganzen Pannen mit den Kaffeebechern zeigt schon, dass man wohl stark unter Zeitdruck gestanden hat, diese Serie irgendwie zum Abschluss zu bringen. Generell muss man sagen, das sich gerade in letzter Zeit einige Serien und Filme aus den USA nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben, es scheint fast so, als hätte man sich dem Niveau vom Präsidenten Trump angepasst!


----------



## Birdy84 (21. Mai 2019)

zotac2012 schrieb:


> Allein schon die ganzen Pannen mit den Kaffeebechern zeigt schon, dass man wohl stark unter Zeitdruck gestanden hat, diese Serie irgendwie zum Abschluss zu bringen.


Ich denke das hat keinen Zusammenhang. Das Problem liegt ja schon beim Drehbuch. Pannen beim Dreh gibt es immer und z.B. 90 Drehtage für die Schlecht um Winterfell hört sich erstmal nicht knapp an.


----------

